# Let's talk "Go-To" casting baits



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Not to detract from the spearfishing tirade, but the season is fast approaching and I am actually thinking more toward catching a real, live tarpon on a rod and reel. I am curious what "go-to" casting lues or flies you gentlemen prefer for in-shore or near-shore tarpon. I am somewhat of a newcomer to tarpon fishing in this state after having spent my grandchildren's inheretance chasing these fish all the way from Florida to the Guatemalan border. I am often struck by how often I spend a long day casting both flies and lures from the front of my skiff while fighting off the urge the re-tie in an effort to find that magical solution to my problem... I realize there is no magic solution. However, I do have a mental list of various "go-to" lures for other species that I can throw all day with confidence. And confidence is highly important when you are targeting something as seemingly rare and finicky as tarpon.

Talking with you "pros," this is a list of the flies and lures I have been told are consistent producers:

bunny flies (black/red, green/white)
toad flies (same colors as listed above)
whistler flies (ditto on colors)
Porchard flies (natural colors w/ alot of flashbou)

Rattle Traps (Black/red, red/white)
Storm plastic "wiggle-tail" style weighted minnow baits (size, color?)
Rippin' Redfin (size, color?)
Catch 22's (color? I would assume bone or glow)

Topwaters?
Other plastic baits?

I am looking forward to your feedback. Good fishing to all.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

5-6" Storm WildEye Swim Shad-Bunker color for daytime-Sardine color for night.

Three years ago, when I fished for tarpon exclusively, I jumped close to fifty tarpon over the course of the season using just those two lures. I managed to "land" about 1/3 of them.

The downside of those lures is that the hooks are not all that strong.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks, Bill. I guess the hook is actually weighted which would make it difficult (nay impossible) to change out to a stronger hook. That is one seriously LONG bait...


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

**** pops and Coast Hawks....


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Genoa Salami, mucho Coronas Fria, a big black boat and a bright bikini. Get's 'em every time. 


If anyone is wondering what they look like, here is "**** Pop" and "Coast Hawk" in action...you can guess which is which.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Animal Chris said:


> Genoa Salami, mucho Coronas Fria, a big black boat and a bright bikini. Get's 'em every time.


I thought you were going to quit wearing the bikini....


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Hey, it beats going topless. 

Brent, it's about time to crank up the pot and boil some bugs again, don't you think?


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*good baits*



Bill C said:


> 5-6" Storm WildEye Swim Shad-Bunker color for daytime-Sardine color for night.
> 
> Three years ago, when I fished for tarpon exclusively, I jumped close to fifty tarpon over the course of the season using just those two lures. I managed to "land" about 1/3 of them.
> 
> The downside of those lures is that the hooks are not all that strong.


Storm Wild Eyes are good baits to cast and troll. I've been cutting off the hooks flush to the back of the bait, adding two split rings and then attaching a circle hook via wire tie to the bait. The lure in the pic is a Calcutta brand which works just as well.

Another good lure is the Rapala XJS-13 X-Rap jointed shad, but if you replace the trebles with Owner cutting point live bait hooks you'll boat more fish.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Animal Chris said:


> Hey, it beats going topless.


I dissagree with that statement on all levels, but I am willing to concede the point, just to avoid the possibility of having to evaluate the evidence....on your behalf. sad3sm



Animal Chris said:


> Brent, it's about time to crank up the pot and boil some bugs again, don't you think?


This suggestion has my full endorsement!!! If the weather is anything like last year, bikinis won't even be an issue. When and where do I need to be, and what can I bring??? :cheers:


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Chris,


I got so desparate last year that I tried the bright bikini.. chafed alot and did not improve hook-ups.... must be the black boat.

TC


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> I got so desparate last year that I tried the bright bikini.. chafed alot


That's not right on a number of levels.







Like Brent, "I am willing to concede the point, just to avoid the possibility of having to evaluate the evidence....on your behalf."


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

*Curtiss*

Several years ago you mentioned switching out the the J hook on the Storm lures with a circle hook but I don't remember you saying how well it was working for you.

I tried it as you originally suggested but thought it changed the action of the lure too much just wiring the circle hook to the Storm lure. I would imagine your new arrangement with the split rings probably allows for more natural action of the lure.

Does it work pretty well for you? Any problem with the tarpon spitting the plastic before the circle hook has a chance to slide to the corner of the mouth?

One additional thing that I tried was to take some red yard and thread it through the lure where the gills would be, leaving an inch or so hanging out on each side, then soaking the exposed yarn in Menhadin oil. The idea was to get the tarpon to hold on to the lure a little longer.

I caught a few that way but didn't do it enough to "prove" the technique.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

I figured a 6" JerkShad from GULP...?


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Capt. Lowtide, is that Storm zip-tied to the big circle in the photo above?


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes that is a zip-tie holding the the lure to the hook. If the lure tends to ride farther up on the hook you may need to add another zip-tie on the side closest to the barb to act as a "stop" for the connection.

When rigged with an offset hook like a Mustad 39965 the lure runs at a 45 degree angle to the surface, but usually when retrieved very fast with the rod tip held high. I prefer rigging with the Eagle Claw L2004ELG 11/O hook since it is a Laser Sharp inline circle and catches in the corner almost every time instead of hooking the gills or roof of the mouth.

The fish that have swallowed the lure have been hooked solid, very similar to using a **** pop. Other species like jacks that have a tendency to clamp down on the plastic instead of swallowing it sometimes come unbuttoned because the hook did not go far enough into the mouth.

I would suggest pre-rigging the snap rings on several sizes and colors of baits before getting on a hot bite, those very soft lures tear easily but can be changed quickly with another zip tie.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*2nd bait*

that second bait looks awsome



Capt. Lowtide said:


> Storm Wild Eyes are good baits to cast and troll. I've been cutting off the hooks flush to the back of the bait, adding two split rings and then attaching a circle hook via wire tie to the bait. The lure in the pic is a Calcutta brand which works just as well.
> 
> Another good lure is the Rapala XJS-13 X-Rap jointed shad, but if you replace the trebles with Owner cutting point live bait hooks you'll boat more fish.


----------

